# The Pig Candy Deserves It's Own Thread



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thick Cut Bacon
Brush with real Maple syrup.


Generously coat with brown sugar


Bake at 375'-450', you want to caramelize the sugar, but not burn it.
Long enough to caramelize and firm the bacon, then remove flip and repeat coating. Cook until bacon is done, the fat turns white and the sugar well caramelized.
I trim the burnt ends off and munch on them.


Some plain, some with black pepper & cayenne and some with chocolate and pecans.


*The Money Shot*


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well... that looks horribly ...delicious . I guess I'm going to have to try my hand at making it now. I just hope that mine looks equally horrible. No kidding man that looks great !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

U SUCK!!! Why can't you deliver??? hahaha


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It was a HUGE hit with everybody at dinner tonight.
Due to popular demand I'm going to have to make more tomorrow, oh darn.

First time making this, things I learned.
1) Go heavy on the brown sugar, double what you see in the one pic on each side.
2) Keep an eye on it, it can burn quick, labor intensive on that part.
3) A wire rack in the pan is must for all the drippings, as is a wire cooling rack to let the glaze set.
4) A little black pepper and cayenne goes a long way.
5) Everybody liked it best without the spicy heat, even I did and I'm a certified Chilehead.
6) I used Ghiradelli dark chocolate, it kind'a overpowers, will use a milk chocolate next time and maybe salt it.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

doubled my statin just looking at the picture ... I'm coming Elizabeth.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd like to try the chocolate & pecans, it looks good.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> I'd like to try the chocolate & pecans, it looks good.


I come through Albany every Thursday.
I'll bring a big bag of it with me and drop it off to you.






















If I don't eat it all first before I get there :whistling:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You are making me fatter. Yep, I blame you!!! Im gonna be cooking this this week!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jaster said:


> You are making me fatter. Yep, I blame you!!! Im gonna be cooking this this week!


It's OK, I'm married and used to taking blame for things.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad Im not the only one!!! Darn good looking dish by the way!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang it man! That looks good!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I actually have tears in my eyes - That is beautiful man........ I love you!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My best hope to lose any weight at this point is to give birth


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> My best hope to lose any weight at this point is to give birth


Name the boy Bacon.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> I actually have tears in my eyes - That is beautiful man........ I love you!


Aw shucks, thanks man, and I lo.....errr... yeah, thanks.

Last time I made a grown man cry, I'd passed gas.
I'm improving.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

ChileRelleno said:


> I come through Albany every Thursday.
> I'll bring a big bag of it with me and drop it off to you.
> If I don't eat it all first before I get there :whistling:




I've already had 1 heart attack about 3 months ago. Don't want another, even though it wasn't nothing like you see on TV.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm in Thomasville, GA right now, spending the night.
Came through Albany earlier, made a delivery and ate lunch.
And I'm eating the rest of your Pig Candy since you failed to provide a contact.

I had a minor cardiac event last year, scared the crap outta me, but didn't put me off my bacon.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> My best hope to lose any weight at this point is to give birth


Are you pregnant ? That explains all that placenta eating, pill making, nasty shake drinking research results that you have been sharing with us. Lol


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Sometimes things are so beautiful it hurts!! No words...
Ok so wheres the boom stick? You got me hooked doin em bro.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Are you pregnant ?




It looks and feels like it.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Homerun!


----------

